# college presentations



## new1993 (Nov 25, 2013)

hi i have a big problem with presentations in college, it has caused me to drop out of two courses in two years and i would like to go to college and get a degree but i find presentations too hard ? what would be my best option how can i over come this fear? i am not a nervous type of person usually until i have to talk in front of like 40 people?
i would love a solution for the presentations? maybe medicine to relax.? i have never taken any of that type of thing before so i dont know if it would even work?
thanks


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey!

Aside from exposure and all that, you could maybe try taking bèta blockers. They'll lessen the physical symptoms of anxiety when you're up there (shaking, trembling voice, etc.). It won't make you less anxious but it can help you in the way that you don't have to worry as much about these visible signs.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

A solution for the presentations would be being prepared 100% before giving the actual presentation. Prepare, rehearse, do a dry-run.

If you think 40 people is a lot, try 988 people like I have to do at my university. It's like giving a presentation to two entire movie theatres.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

s12345 said:


> A solution for the presentations would be being prepared 100% before giving the actual presentation. Prepare, rehearse, do a dry-run.


 The ONLY way to do it if you're uncomfortable I think. I have a presentation on Friday I'm not prepared for --- I'm scared.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree with the whole being super prepared for the presentation. I practice presenting several times until things just seem automatic. Then when I get to the front to present, I kind of get in that zone and am super focused on presenting the information instead of paying too much attention to the people in front of me. 

That, and deep breathing  I don't know who first came up with the imagining your audience in their underwear. That sounds kind of creepy xD


----------



## tiredofitall (Sep 2, 2013)

I drink, for me it's the only option.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I used to be so nervous for presentations. I'd freeze up and not know what to say sometimes in the middle of presenting…

But after a lot of practice, I've come to find that being prepared is the best way not to be nervous. Rehearse, know what you're gonna say, know your material inside and out. Think about your material, not your audience. Work on small things like giving more eye contact, looking up every once in a while, not reading off a sheet, etc. You won't be perfect the first time around but you'll feel calmer.

I used to hate presentations and would always feel so much anxiety leading up to the presentation date… and I'd avoid thinking about it and rehearsing because it would bring thoughts of anxiety… but it's better to deal with that in the comfort of your own privacy by practicing on your own… and later on you won't feel so anxious presenting in a group of people because you feel like you have to get through the task of relaying a certain amount of information to people.

Just practice! It gets better afterwards


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Preparing is the best thing you can do. Taking some benzos before class might not be a bad idea either. I just had a presentation and read straight off my sheet of paper without looking up. I resent that I'm forced to do presentations, so I do this if I haven't prepared. I figure some points is better than none, and being afraid of giving speeches isn't uncommon at all. I would think most teachers wouldn't deduct much if anything.


----------



## LithiumBloodGlitter (Oct 12, 2013)

There's a "natural" pill called Sante Verte Serotisol. It can relieve and avoid stress, and it has a positive effect on the nervous system. This might help you since you're not usually nervous.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I can't offer help as far as medications, but I agree that memorizing it will help tons. It's best to start the memorization process days before the actual presentation. For every couple minutes you have to present, I say rewind a day prior to the presentation to begin practicing. I memorize even 2 minute informal oral presentations for days straight until I am reciting it subconsciously as I drift off to sleep (I know; a bit overkill but it's the only way I can feel slightly more secure). 

On the day of the presentation, I'll treat myself beforehand, with a cup of hot tea, for instance. During the presentation, if the prof. allows you, perhaps bring something to drink up with you, even if it's just a bottle of water (although I advise something without a twisty cap....at least for me, shaky hands from anxiety do not help with fine motor skills in untwisting a bottle cap). Whenever you feel like your heart is starting to beat faster, or you're out of breath, etc: Pause, take a deep breath, a sip of water, then continue. Don't look at anyone during the presentation -- only look at the wall straight ahead of you, perhaps occasionally looking back behind or to the side of you if you have visuals you need to reference. 

Also, make sure you have a reward lined up for yourself after the presentation, whether you did well, poorly, or in between. Think and look forward to the reward if you begin to feel nervous during the presentation. It will help you move forward.


----------



## Endry (Dec 3, 2013)

dont drink coffee too much and try not to overthink about it


----------

